# iMessage problem on new Ipad



## jchetty1 (May 9, 2012)

I cannot message my girl friend. When Ienter her email the font turns red. No problem with other contacts.All help is appreciated


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Is the email somthing odd like @somthing.somthing.com?


----------

